# High School Softball...



## mnmcote (Jun 18, 2016)

One of my favorite shots from this season...  Second base is in there.. somewhere..


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 18, 2016)

Nice shot!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 18, 2016)

Very!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 18, 2016)

Works for me, all the elements are there, nice clean background, right on the action. Nice shot.


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 18, 2016)

only one?  nice action shot


----------



## mnmcote (Jun 21, 2016)

beagle100 said:


> only one?  nice action shot



LoL!! Actually.. There are many from this season... But her fingernail polish is a great capture...


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 22, 2016)

Would not have wanted to be the ref on that one. Nice timing but a split second earlier may have been better.


----------



## leeshification (Jun 28, 2016)

Wow I love the dust and intensity, that's awesome


----------



## beagle100 (Jul 2, 2016)

mnmcote said:


> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> > only one?  nice action shot
> ...



yes


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 7, 2016)

love this shot - maybe would have cropped (if possible) to show more of the left hand side (more dust and slide possibility)


----------



## mnmcote (Jul 8, 2016)

BrightByNature said:


> love this shot - maybe would have cropped (if possible) to show more of the left hand side (more dust and slide possibility)



Thanks for the feedback.. I can give the shot another go with a crop more to the left side...


----------



## seodat (Jul 9, 2016)

i like this !!! good job !


----------

